# Any Canadian Bow Hunting women?



## BowHunt_GoDDeSS (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey any other ladies on here from Onatrio? I know there's a couple. What is everyone shooting? Men and women.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

My wifes shooting a mathews passion.


----------



## BCBrez (Mar 1, 2010)

My wife shoots a PSE Chaos Ni, she loves it.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

My wife Laura shoots a Hoyt Trikon Sport for 3D and a Diamond Edge for hunting.
She also hunts with a Ben Pearson BP-52 recurve as well.


----------



## nx2001 (Mar 12, 2010)

My wife and I share a 2010 Bear Apprentice. The nice wide range of draw weight is good for us and since both of us are short with short draw length this bow is perfect.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

My wife shares the same love for the sport of bow hunting that I do. She shoots 3D and hunts with her Darton Maverick XT!


----------

